# hamm sept



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, 

anyone in the westcountry thinking of driving to the Hamm on sept 12th, im looking for a lift, im not bothered weather its for overnight, or there and back same day, obviously split fuel costs, pm me if interested

all the best,


Tony.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Hamm*

Bump bump


----------



## reticlee (Apr 14, 2008)

i should be going but i think i'm going to go with coach to the show we had a great time last year


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

reticlee said:


> i should be going but i think i'm going to go with coach to the show we had a great time last year


Booked my ticket with "Coach To The Show" this evening :2thumb: 

Really dead excited about it!

:mrgreen: 

x


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

sacredart said:


> Booked my ticket with "Coach To The Show" this evening :2thumb:
> 
> Really dead excited about it!
> 
> ...


is there one going from brighton


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

white said:


> is there one going from brighton


According to their website, they will possibly to be able to collect people on route from Brighton for the overnight service?

I've selected "Ashford, Kent" (coach no. #3) as my collection point on the 12th (^ ^) 



www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com said:


> "This trip starts from Ashford only (although we may be able to arrange pick up on route from Brighton) where you can leave your car in the secure car park at Ashford truck stop for around £15 for the whole duration."


Perhaps send Steve (tarantulabarn) or Tony (purejurrasic) an e-mail/PM for more information?

Steve's e-mail address: [email protected] 

x


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

just seen the price,too much for me


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

white said:


> just seen the price,too much for me


Bah, bummer 

x


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

ooh have to stick too the english ones.i might see you at this new club organized by tarantulabarn


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

white said:


> ooh have to stick too the english ones.i might see you at this new club organized by tarantulabarn


Yeah, definitely! 

Always great meeting forum members in the flesh :2thumb:

Are you planning on going to the meeting on the 5th of August, or the 16th?

x


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i didn't know about the one on the 5th


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

white said:


> i didn't know about the one on the 5th


Check out this thread! 

: victory:


----------

